#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  How long does your laptop usually last ? What killed your past ones ?

## Backspin

To make a long story short, my last 3 laptops have lasted 4 years. And I take fairly good care of them. 1st was Toshiba (hard drive fried) 2nd was Toshiba (the screen just fuct up internally) 3rd was Sony. Why those ? Mainly because of the lightup keyboard. Thats a requirement. 

 4 years before a major problem happens and it has to be replaced. The last one was a $1000 Sony Vieo. The thing was slick machine. It was like James Bonds laptop. But the hinges went to shit. The plastic around the hinge started a small crack. I lubed up the hinges with silicon spray. Then epoxied it.  But nothing helped. And I just had to watch my laptop go to shit. 

This latest Acer Aspire F-5 with the stainless steel look, is coming up on 4 years. It still seems ok. But the hinges don't feel right anymore. So I am gonna lube them. I bet these hinges are a sealed unit and lubing probably doesn't help. Whatever

I always wanted to be one of those guys with an 8-10 year old laptop. But it will probably never happen.

----------


## Neverna

Current one 10 years. Previous one 10 years.

The last one still works (or it did the last time I fired it up) but it was very slow.

I've had the screen replaced on my current one, a new hard drive, and also fitted a new battery a few years ago.

----------


## baldrick

current asus - nearly 6 years

will change it in the next year for more cores  and ram - this one only can do 12gig ram and I want more cores for VMs

----------


## Backspin

> Current one 10 years. Previous one 10 years.
> 
> The last one still works (or it did the last time I fired it up) but it was very slow.
> 
> I've had the screen replaced on my current one, a new hard drive, and also fitted a new battery a few years ago.


10 years is amazing 

What brand were they ?

----------


## Backspin

> current asus - nearly 6 years
> 
> will change it in the next year for more cores  and ram - this one only can do 12gig ram and I want more cores for VMs



You are going to scrap a working laptop ?

----------


## BoganInParasite

On to my third HP laptop, generally purchase at the mid-price/spec level. First two purchased in Asia both lasted 3 years before the HDDs gave up. In both cases it was evident for a month or so beforehand they were in trouble so attended to regular data backups and was ready when the full failure came. The third was purchased in the US more than 4 years ago and is noticeably more robust. Use my laptops every day and they would be on for probably 12-14 hours and in use for 2-3 hours.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Last one lasted for 4 years, cost under 300USD and was a cheap ACER from a tiny shop in Mandalay. Current one as already giving my grief after 2 years- a top of the range Dell (at least it was at the time).

----------


## baldrick

> You are going to scrap a working laptop ?


yes - why not - I just said I wanted more cores and ram 

I will put another hard drive in it a pass it to some one who does not need more than it

----------


## Backspin

> On to my third HP laptop, generally purchase at the mid-price/spec level. First two purchased in Asia both lasted 3 years before the HDDs gave up. In both cases it was evident for a month or so beforehand they were in trouble so attended to regular data backups and was ready when the full failure came. The third was purchased in the US more than 4 years ago and is noticeably more robust. Use my laptops every day and they would be on for probably 12-14 hours and in use for 2-3 hours.


Yep I use mine every day too. That's why I dont mind spending $800-$1000 on one

----------


## Troy

I have an HP i5 and an i3 circa 2013 that are still running happily. The i5 runs a flavour of linux that I use for work.
My newer hp zbook is a couple of years old now and is mainly for photography. It is an i7 and goes everywhere with me. It was expensive but solid and reliable and I can take the back off to replace ram, sdd and hdd as required.
My Toshiba from circs 2004 was crap, keyboard fell apart then disc drive but recovered hdd. My dell circa 2000 was excelleny but couldn't upgrade ram above 4Gig so donated to Thai school. My Gateway circa 1997 was also donated to Thai school but a desktop. My sparc5 box was superb  but I couldn't get spares and it was left on a workbench somewhere in Sussex.

----------


## panama hat

> I dont mind spending $800-$1000 on one


 :rofl:  . . . big spender alert.  Your darknet drug deals not as profitable as before?


I have one MacBook Air, the other a 16'" MacBook Pro.  One is seven years old, the other three.  I need two in case something goes wrong with the Pro - never has.  


Yup, 800-1000  :Smile:  Legend, Skidmark.

----------


## Edmond

^ Who cares what other people spend or don't. There's no need to be all grumpy-frumpy.


Never really need a lappy, but always had one. The current one is around 5-6 years old. It's fine for Netflix and annoying people online should I be away. Always much preferred PC's as can upgrade any hardware easily and rarely away from our properties.

----------


## Mendip

^ I had a Macbook Pro since 2009. It cost a lot but lasted 11 years and was fine for the first few years but developed a lot of issues towards the end.

I dropped it on concrete earlier this year, right next to my Leo/Ja Dong table. It landed on a corner and died completely.

I replaced it with a 13" acer Swift 3 which is just great. 

I'd got so used to struggling to mount hard drives, getting files to play, getting compatible software for work, etc with the Mac that I'd forgotten how easy everything is with Windows.

I'll never go back. The best thing I did this year was drop that Mac.

----------


## Edmond

> drop that Mac


Sounds like a Hip-Hop anthem.

----------


## Dillinger

I haven't bought a laptop for around 7 years.

I have an i7  Toshiba Satellite that i  replaced the broken hdd with an ssd, which sped it right up and I still have a  Surface Pro 1  that is going strong. That had Windows 8 on it when it came out but got it on Windows 10 now.

They are lightly used though, really.

----------


## Fondles

5 years on this so far (touch wood)... was an expensive [at][at][at][at] though.... was 6k AUD when purchased.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Are you into Cyberpunk? :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

At this point I only buy Dell.  I have used others but they simply died in a few years.  Every Dell I have had I still have.  2 are 10 years +.  What I like about Dell is they are always expandable.  I prefer the XPS line for a host of reasons so they are not cheap but if you amortize cost over ownership they are quite affordable.

----------


## Headworx

My 17 inch Toshiba must be about 7 years old now, the previous Toshiba lasted about 6 years before shitting itself so it goes without saying I back-up onto external HD often. Should probably just buy a new one but 17 inch laptops are mostly all gaming spec now (and expensive) but I don't want to pay that sort of coin. I don't need high-spec, but just like having a 17 inch screen  :Sad:

----------


## Edmond

You could screw the old 17 inch screen onto a new 13 inch with a bit of jimmying.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Both of my HP Envy and now my Acer Aspire  suffered from hinge failure. In both cakes the screws that held the two pieces of the screen together failed.  Guess Acer envious of the HP  aspired to be just like it. 
I tried various solutions repairing the hinge of the Acer because it is still a viable machine, and I am to cheap to buy another one , to no avail, until the simplest solution occurred to me.  from now on I am doing the same to all other lop tops I might buy..
I left the wires to the clip open so it is more visible in the picture, but I normally close them.

----------


## Backspin

> . . . big spender alert.  Your darknet drug deals not as profitable as before?
> 
> 
> I have one MacBook Air, the other a 16'" MacBook Pro.  One is seven years old, the other three.  I need two in case something goes wrong with the Pro - never has.  
> 
> 
> Yup, 800-1000  Legend, Skidmark.



WTF are you even saying ? Canadian dollars. That 800-1000 isn't much ? My point was , as Mantalep already said, you can get laptops that work for 300. You can get decent laptops for 500-600. When you are spending 800-1000, you are in the upper range. cvnt face

The best selling PC laptop on Amazon is like 450 USD

----------


## Backspin

> was 6k AUD when purchased.




All i do on a computer is post on forums , read and store some pics. No gaming or movie downloading or any of that shit. So for me, 1000 is overkill spec wise

----------


## Troy

> I have one MacBook Air, the other a 16'" MacBook Pro.


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Backspin

> Both of my HP Envy and now my Acer Aspire  suffered from hinge failure. In both cakes the screws that held the two pieces of the screen together failed.  Guess Acer envious of the HP  aspired to be just like it. 
> I tried various solutions repairing the hinge of the Acer because it is still a viable machine, and I am to cheap to buy another one , to no avail, until the simplest solution occurred to me.  from now on I am doing the same to all other lop tops I might buy..
> I left the wires to the clip open so it is more visible in the picture, but I normally close them.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]


Oh no. This is exactly what's gonna happen to mine soon. I just thought of something. I'm gonna get a small drill bit and drill a hole into the hinge. And then try and get some silicon spray in there

----------


## Latindancer

Heat is what kills them, as well as having tiny components packed into a small space.

I have a Dell desktop which, although secondhand 7 years ago, had a new SSD hard drive about 2 years ago, and with 8 G of ram, it's fast enough for me. And it's roomy enough for me to wave my hands around inside.

----------


## Fondles

> All i do on a computer is post on forums , read and store some pics. No gaming or movie downloading or any of that shit. So for me, 1000 is overkill spec wise



Yeah they get spendy when a Quadro video card is needed.

----------


## Tommy

my experience (as both user and network admin in 2 companies) is that if laptops have these high-end video-cards in them they run at higher temps which shortens their lifetime. Usually the standard intel graph-chips last a lot longer. Also acer is, as mentioned before here, terrible with their hinges. And I can confirm earlier remarks about dell: their business lines (like latitude) are very sturdy. I have one running from 2010, with an ssd instead of the original hdd, as a daily driver. topnotch! Also still going strong, an asus with a ulv processor from 2009 (lower temp!), but that is a 32bit, which makes today's OS-es choice small.

----------


## Saint Willy

MacBook Air. Easily last 5 or 6 years+

----------


## Backspin

> my experience (as both user and network admin in 2 companies) is that if laptops have these high-end video-cards in them they run at higher temps which shortens their lifetime. Usually the standard intel graph-chips last a lot longer. Also acer is, as mentioned before here, terrible with their hinges. And I can confirm earlier remarks about dell: their business lines (like latitude) are very sturdy. I have one running from 2010, with an ssd instead of the original hdd, as a daily driver. topnotch! Also still going strong, an asus with a ulv processor from 2009 (lower temp!), but that is a 32bit, which makes today's OS-es choice small.



I guess i will switch brands again next time. I want solid god damn hinges. 

But every time i look at laptops, the Asian brands look slick and the HP or Dell ones look wonky and ugly. The style just sucks most of the time.

You can see it in this picture. The Acer or any Asian brand, looks right. The other ones not so much

----------


## Neverna

^ It could be that you are too rough on your laptops.

----------


## Fondles

> my experience (as both user and network admin in 2 companies) is that if laptops have these high-end video-cards in them they run at higher temps which shortens their lifetime. Usually the standard intel graph-chips last a lot longer. Also acer is, as mentioned before here, terrible with their hinges. And I can confirm earlier remarks about dell: their business lines (like latitude) are very sturdy. I have one running from 2010, with an ssd instead of the original hdd, as a daily driver. topnotch! Also still going strong, an asus with a ulv processor from 2009 (lower temp!), but that is a 32bit, which makes today's OS-es choice small.


Dell are the go to for Business machines. Mine is a 17" Precision 7000

----------


## Troy

^ I agree about the heat from video cards causing problems but there are quality issues as well as software faults. My Dell had a motherboard swapped under guarantee because the cooling fans stopped when in standby mode. A quick update was issued to fix this. That was many years ago circa 2002.

----------


## baldrick

my laptops have always gotten cleaned reasonably regularly , the current one has been opened at least once a year - 1 inch paint brush removes the dust easily off the fans and vents - this helps a lot with heat

there will always be youtube vids showing you how to dis assemble

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Oh no. This is exactly what's gonna happen to mine soon. I just thought of something. I'm gonna get a small drill bit and drill a hole into the hinge. And then try and get some silicon spray in there


If you don't mind how it looks  a paper clip like the one I used works perfectly, and takes the strain off the screws. try one they are so cheap, if you don't like it throw it away.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

double npost

----------


## Troy

> my laptops have always gotten cleaned reasonably regularly


I wonder how many bother to do this. It makes a considerable difference to extending the lifetime of a laptop. Another reason to buy that compressor you Thai dwellers were thinking about....

----------


## Backspin

> I wonder how many bother to do this. It makes a considerable difference to extending the lifetime of a laptop. Another reason to buy that compressor you Thai dwellers were thinking about....



I took very good care of my early laptops and they just blew up anyway. 

Now I use them like cheap whores. So I dunno

----------


## baldrick

so now you don't clean the sperm off them ?

----------


## panama hat

> So I dunno


Yea . . . we guessed.

----------


## Edmond

^ Is your laptop set to backspin-auto-reply?  :Smile: 





> Heat is what kills them


Didn't realize that and fried my first laptop in the mid 00's with a few years in Thailand - no USB fan base or cleaning.

Was a Dell, and I think 512mb Ram back when 256mb was the norm and 1gb just coming out. Can't even remember what OS was on it, probably butterfly's XP. Without any care and a quickly outdated amount of Ram it finally cooked itself at around the 5 year mark.

----------


## panama hat

> ^ Is your laptop set to backspin-auto-reply?


Nah, it's a Mac and wouldn't go near things like Skidmark of its own volition . . . is yours with Dill?

----------


## baldrick

> backspin-auto-reply?

----------


## Backspin

> I guess i will switch brands again next time. I want solid god damn hinges. 
> 
> But every time i look at laptops, the Asian brands look slick and the HP or Dell ones look wonky and ugly. The style just sucks most of the time.
> 
> You can see it in this picture. The Acer or any Asian brand, looks right. The other ones not so much


Doesn't anyone agree with me here ? The Toshiba's ,Asus, Sony (RIP) and Acers have a way better fit and finish than HP or Dell

----------


## Edmond

> Dill


Who?


Just booted up me ol' 5-6 year old lappy for the first time in a few months, sent a few reds on that one's nik, and all seems to be still working well. Viva Asus!

Or Acer. Or whatever fookin' brand it is.

----------


## Hugh Cow

i have 2 laptops one is 13 years old and the other 7 years old. the latter is an i7 which I will change the HDD to an SSD with 1 TB shortly. The old one is on XP and has many engineering programs that dont work on anything later. That's why i keep it. They both still work no problems apart from a battery 2 new fans and the internal speakers are rooted all in the later i7. The old one everything is good. Both are Toshibas. A tecra with centrino and a satellite i7.

----------


## Latindancer

Strewth, mate ! Isn't the 13 year old one getting a bit slow by now ?

----------


## Backspin

> i have 2 laptops one is 13 years old and the other 7 years old. .


How the fawk................... :Confused:  Must be crazy to see stuff from 13 years ago on there eh

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I tried cleaning mine. 
It did not turn out well, I think I used too much soap.

----------


## Backspin

^ I blew my first one out with a shop air compressor. I didn't go full blast. It got all the dust out

----------


## Latindancer

That and vacuuming are ok if you hold the fans still. Otherwise they can spin too fast and get damaged.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Strewth, mate ! Isn't the 13 year old one getting a bit slow by now ?


As I said. i keep it for the old engineering programs. One in particular is well set out and very flexible. It was designed in Australia rather than europe, so its defaults are set to more realistic high ambient heat loads and it gives a well set out print out that is easier for non technical people to read without all the tech mumbo jumbo. Also I have checked it against hand calculated heat loads and found it accurate.

----------


## Saint Willy

> That and vacuuming are ok if you hold the fans still. Otherwise they can spin too fast and get damaged.



Of course it is...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

I do not use compressed air , only brushes

if I am going to replace the heat transfer compound , then I will wash the heat sink and let it dry when I take it off the chip

----------


## dirk diggler

Late 2013 Macbook Pro. Works like the day I bought it although I did change the battery this year. 

When it dies, the next one will be a mac.

----------


## panama hat

> Late 2013 Macbook Pro.



 :Smile:   You'll have the anti-Mac brigade go for you now . . . but they are very, very good machines for most private and work uses - and look far more aesthetically pleasing, tough, excellent screen (the lack of a 'back/delete' button still is annoying)

----------


## harrybarracuda

I had this massive Compaq "Luggable" back in the day that I accidentally left in the back of the car in Sandpit summer heat. By the time I remembered, it looked like Salvador Dali's watch.

Powered it on, worked like a charm. Worked fine until it was superseded and disposed of. Looked as funny as fuck.

----------


## lom

If it was a Compaq 386 Portable then I'm not surprised, they could take a lot of beating and still function.
There was a time when every IT consultant had one of those heavy clumsy boxes. It was THE portable for a couple of years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If it was a Compaq 386 Portable then I'm not surprised, they could take a lot of beating and still function.
> There was a time when every IT consultant had one of those heavy clumsy boxes. It was THE portable for a couple of years.


As Portable as my suitcase coming back from a month in Big C and Tesco.

 :Smile:

----------


## lom

^ known as towable or the sewing machine  :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

> You'll have the anti-Mac brigade go for you now . . . but they are very, very good machines for most private and work uses - and look far more aesthetically pleasing, tough, excellent screen (the lack of a 'back/delete' button still is annoying)


I not an apple fanboy in any way and I was a bit nervous to pay all the money and make the switch but I was back in Aberdeen on a training course and saw it in a pawn shop window almost new for £600 (half price). Scooped it up and never looked back.

----------


## panama hat

^ Nice . . . nothing to do with 'fanboy' or not.  Quality speaks.

----------


## dirk diggler

A workmate is still running his 2012. He said the Catalina update is the last one available for his system. Not sure if that's true or not. If mine gets a 'final upgrade' notice I'll probably start thinking about my next one.

If anyone is like me and a bit unsure of making the switch, the macbook air and it's price would be a great place to start.

----------


## Backspin

Like Ford vs Chevy, they each have their own problems. Apple's faux minimalism is lame and gay. I'll never get an Apple laptop

----------


## panama hat

> Apple's faux minimalism is lame and gay


Umm . . . ok . . . Apple wil survive,a s will 'gay' things




> I'll never get an Apple laptop


Petulance . . . from our man-boy.


So, how old are you?  Mid-30s, right?   Incredible

----------


## baldrick

when was the last time you opened and cleaned the dust from your apple laptop ?

----------


## panama hat

> when was the last time you opened and cleaned the dust from your apple laptop ?


I haven't.  The older one had a loose connection between the power supply and the _whatever_ and that was fixed in a matter of a few minutes - but not by me.
I neither have the tools nor the technical confidence in opening up a laptop

----------


## Backspin

^ I never said that Apple was a bad company. I am just not a fan of their styling. 

Asian brand laptops and electronics in general just have a more manly look. You wouldn't see Bond with an Apple

----------


## aging one

> You wouldn't see Bond with an Apple


Because they have to need to pay the big bucks to advertise their products in movies and the such.  Sony paid through the nose for that shot.

----------


## dirk diggler

> when was the last time you opened and cleaned the dust from your apple laptop ?


April/May this year. I was in quarantine in Udon when my battery went so I ordered a new one and changed it myself. It wasn't too bad for the age but I cleaned it up with a cotton bud while I was at it.

Anyway, turned out to be the charger that was fucked.

----------


## panama hat

> Asian brand laptops and electronics in general just have a more manly look.


You have a problem with your sexuality/masculinity, Skidmark.  Whether it's your being an apologist for rape, your all-out adoration for hookers, your fear of a 'feminine-looking' piece of electronics . . .  Jaysus, dude . . . you need to get over it. 




> You wouldn't see Bond with an Apple


James Bond isn't real.  Sony has paid for product placement for years already, as ao already pointed out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You have a problem with your sexuality/masculinity, Skidmark.  Whether it's your being an apologist for rape, your all-out adoration for hookers, your fear of a 'feminine-looking' piece of electronics . . .  Jaysus, dude . . . you need to get over it. 
> 
> 
> 
> James Bond isn't real.  Sony has paid for product placement for years already, as ao already pointed out.


Only to get ahead of Asus, Lenovo, HP etc.

They're still shitloads better, and much better value than MAnKyOS.

But don't get me wrong, Apple shit is great for people with a limited grasp of technology and more money than sense.

----------


## panama hat

> Apple shit is great for people with a limited grasp of technology and more money than sense.


Wish I was the latter . . . but fall into the former category.  25 years in the IT industry didn't help

----------


## S Landreth

The 17 inch G75V Asus I am using now (not my primary computer) is about 7 years old and still works well. However Im thinking about getting a new one: ROG Mothership GZ700 Gaming Laptop 17.3 144Hz FHD Display with G-SYNC NVidia GeForce RTX 2080 Intel Core i9-9980HK 1.5TB SSD (3x 512 in RAID0) 64GB DDR4 RAM Windows 10 Pro GZ700GX-XB98K - ASUS Official Store | Free Shipping and Financing Available

----------


## baldrick

unless you want a gaming laptop the discrete GPU is more drama than it is worth  - heat and battery - and really to play games you will probably plug it to an external monitor
raid 0 is a striped array used for storage speed and the nvme x4 drives are more than fast enough on their own to saturate the CPU with data

LG is just releasing a 16 inch - LG Gram 16 is a 2.6 pound laptop with a big, high-res display - Liliputing

and I think we will see other manufacturers in 2021 releasing similar , but maybe with new AMD apu's which might be better - though I am not sure if they will still lack thunderbolt connectors - but USB3.2 gen 2 does 10 gig bits now which is probably more than enough to drive external 4k displays etc

----------


## Backspin

> Because they have to need to pay the big bucks to advertise their products in movies and the such.  Sony paid through the nose for that shot.


No. Shit. But it happened because it was a natural. Sony was going for a slick look. So it made sense to make a deal with  Bond.

Bond has taken a turn for the lame with a female actor. So maybe it will be apple this time. Considering Sony got out of the laptop business

----------


## dirk diggler

what else do you need to know?

----------


## Backspin

Bond will use a Nokia phone in the upcoming film in 2021 which is cool. Cuz its a European brand. Not Seppo or Chinese. Glad its not Apple or some lame Google Nexus. But what computer will he use, I dunno. Cant find out yet

----------


## Backspin



----------


## panama hat

> No. Shit. But it happened because it was a natural.





> Bond has taken a turn for the lame with a female actor. So maybe it will be apple this time.


Do you ever consider how utterly idiotic you come across?





> Considering Sony got out of the laptop business


Yet you show phones . . .

----------


## Backspin

Well , all of a sudden , the keyboard stopped working on my Acer Aspire F-5. I obviously rebooted it. I checked some trouble shooting shit like updating the keyboard driver. Just did that. It says the driver is up to date. 

There's a reset button on the bottom side. I pressed that for the first time. Still no keyboard

----------


## sabang

Sounds like the keyboards not working then sherlock.

----------


## Backspin

> Sounds like the keyboards not working then sherlock.


So buy a new laptop ?

----------


## Latindancer

Use an external keyboard plugged into a USB port...until you manage to fix it

----------


## sabang

Worth getting a repair quote I reckon. Then decide.

----------


## panama hat

> So buy a new laptop ?


Yes, buy a Mac.





> Use an external keyboard plugged into a USB port...until you manage to fix it


A surprisingly very sensible suggestion.

----------


## S Landreth

> The 17 inch G75V Asus I am using now (not my primary computer) is about 7 years old and still works well.


Still works well but I got something a little easier to travel with………

Microsoft Surface Book 3 (15 inch)

----------


## Switch

If we need to upgrade, purchase and installation advice, it’s best to borrow an 8 year old boy. Let them do it all.

I used to have windows machinery, until I was given a second hand iPad about five years ago. Didn’t take long to adjust to the new OS. I then got a bargain second hand MacBook Pro, and a second hand iPhone 6. It was useful for lazy technophobes like me, simply because they talk to each other and interchange fairly seamlessly.

The only real problem I had with these products was discovering that the MacBook Pro did not like brandy as much as I did! Keyboard and HDD fried.

I have since purchased new versions of the iPad, and a new MacBook Air to replace the pro. My second hand iPhone 10 works just fine. I know that Apple is less than up front with its marketing and built in obsolescence, but for me, they are just fine.

The old MacBook Pro was great, if a little heavy, but it was far more capable than I would ever need. The replacement MacBook Air still exceeds my capacity, but it’s much more portable and lightweight.

Talk of overheating in gaming capable machines, is just reward for those who choose to live outside the real world.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I bought a legion 5 pro with the 3070

----------


## OhOh

> I tried various solutions repairing the hinge of the Acer because it is still a viable machine, and I am to cheap to buy another one , t


Same here.
*LazaraHome  Compatible for Acer Aspire ES1-523/ ES1-532/ ES1-533/ ES1-572 Laptop  Notebook LCD Screen Hinges L & R Replacement 1Set*Attachment 78002acer laptop hinge - Buy acer laptop hinge at Best Price in Philippines | www.lazada.com.ph


From ฿280.

Allegedly 5 to 12 days delivery

----------


## OhOh

> So buy a new laptop ?





> Use an external keyboard plugged into a USB port...until you manage to fix it


or if Windows OS, there is an *onscreen keyboard* option. Uses the mouse/touch pad:




Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Ease of Access Center

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why the fuck did this thread get bumped? Did skiddy break another one?

----------


## panama hat

> Why the fuck did this thread get bumped? Did skiddy break another one?


Nope, still broken . . . his illegal drugs sales on the 'dark net' aren't what they used to be it seems

----------


## Backspin

I got the black screen of death on my acer. Using an external monitor for now as i try and rectify the situation

----------


## Backspin

> Why the fuck did this thread get bumped? Did skiddy break another one?



my laptop keeps almost dying. i thought it was dead when i posted the thread.

----------


## Backspin

> To make a long story short, my last 3 laptops have lasted 4 years. And I take fairly good care of them. 1st was Toshiba (hard drive fried) 2nd was Toshiba (the screen just fuct up internally) 3rd was Sony. Why those ? Mainly because of the lightup keyboard. Thats a requirement. 
> 
>  4 years before a major problem happens and it has to be replaced. The last one was a $1000 Sony Vieo. The thing was slick machine. It was like James Bonds laptop. But the hinges went to shit. The plastic around the hinge started a small crack. I lubed up the hinges with silicon spray. Then epoxied it.  But nothing helped. And I just had to watch my laptop go to shit. 
> 
> This latest Acer Aspire F-5 with the stainless steel look, is coming up on 4 years. It still seems ok. But the hinges don't feel right anymore. So I am gonna lube them. I bet these hinges are a sealed unit and lubing probably doesn't help. Whatever
> 
> I always wanted to be one of those guys with an 8-10 year old laptop. But it will probably never happen.


And... its over. The Acer F-5 is dead. It lasted 6 years. The screen went black again and it never came back on. I took it to the computer repair guy and he tried everything and could not revive it.

 I got another Acer from a friend that was broken. I brought that in too. He managed to fix this one. It had a broken hard drive. So now I am gonna run this till it dies. I'll probably buy another Acer when the time comes. It lived the longest. So why not.

----------


## baldrick

> I got the black screen of death on my acer.


so our technician backspit did not know how to replace a backlight ?

didn't you try and claim you were an instro at one time or another ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> so our technician backspit did not know how to replace a backlight ?
> 
> didn't you try and claim you were an instro at one time or another ?


He meant "imbecile" but it came out wrong.

----------


## Troy

^ He's special, that's for sure. Fancy replacing the laptop because of a hard drive failure. Just replace it and carry on. 
There was a time when laptop HDs were on an antivib mount but that went years ago to reduce cost. I usually go through 2 or 3 in the lifetime of a laptop...or did before ssd came out.

Sugar ants nesting on the motherboard has happened to me more than once. Windows is the biggest killer of hardware.

----------


## Switch

I wonder if his laptop will last as long as “Putin’s War”.

----------


## Backspin

> ^ He's special, that's for sure. Fancy replacing the laptop because of a hard drive failure. Just replace it and carry on. 
> There was a time when laptop HDs were on an antivib mount but that went years ago to reduce cost. I usually go through 2 or 3 in the lifetime of a laptop...or did before ssd came out.
> 
> Sugar ants nesting on the motherboard has happened to me more than once. Windows is the biggest killer of hardware.


I've had mixed results fixing phones or computers. Sometimes it works out. Other times you spend $150 for a repair and the thing breaks a little later anyway.

I spent $150 replacing the screen on my S7. Then the new screen failed 2 weeks later. So I'll never fix a phone again. 

This hard drive swap cost $150 too

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ He's special, that's for sure. Fancy replacing the laptop because of a hard drive failure. Just replace it and carry on. 
> There was a time when laptop HDs were on an antivib mount but that went years ago to reduce cost. I usually go through 2 or 3 in the lifetime of a laptop...or did before ssd came out.
> 
> Sugar ants nesting on the motherboard has happened to me more than once. Windows is the biggest killer of hardware.


Acer are fucking shit. We used to buy hundreds but their quality went to shit so we dumped them. HDD's used to fail with monotonous regularity.

----------


## baldrick

acer backdoored their BIOS a few years ago - so nil trust now

----------


## TTraveler

Mine usually last about 5 years.  I try to use cooling pads and take pretty good care, I will also upgrade them if it is possible.  One, the motherboard fried, and the other I gave to a friend who really needed one.  I have bought a couple cheap ones and those are lucky to get past two years.

----------


## Shutree

> Windows is the biggest killer of hardware.


You might be right. My Asus laptop is about 8 years old and so far so good. However, it does seem to get a bit overtired occasionally and wander off for a nap. Don't we all?
The day before yesterday it was dragging its feet and then yesterday it slowed to a complete standstill. Eventually I forced it to restart and ran AVG, which reported nothing but also stopped at 87%. I suspected some background process. I stopped again and restarted and began sniffing around the registry, which isn't as techy as it sounds because by chance I had used CCleaner to tidy up broken registry items a few days ago so it was easy to pick out the recent changes.
There was the culprit - effin Microsoft helpfully installing Microsoft Edge on the 9th and Edge update on the 10th. It's like someone dumping a skip on your driveway and telling you they were doing you a favour because you really needed a skip.
If I wanted Microsoft Edge then I'd have downloaded it already. My old laptop has sufficient resources for my needs but not if Microsoft keeps sucking them dry with stuff I don't want.
Yes, Microsoft is like Russia, invading my laptop to fix problems I don't have and ultimately to force it into submission.
No matter, I thought. I'll simply uninstall it. Oh no you won't, that cannot be done, at least not in the straightforward way through the control panel.

----------


## Backspin

> Acer are fucking shit. We used to buy hundreds but their quality went to shit so we dumped them. HDD's used to fail with monotonous regularity.


I had Toshiba's in the early 2000's and then Sony and the Acer lasted the longest

----------


## Backspin

> acer backdoored their BIOS a few years ago - so nil trust now


wtf is bios

----------


## Troy

> wtf is bios


 :France:  Give up Skiddy and get yourself an abacus...

----------


## DrWilly

> wtf is bios



 :rofl:

----------


## pickel

> wtf is bios


You are by far the dumbest motherfucker on TD. What makes it even more laughable is that you think you're the smartest.

----------


## sabang

If they ever come out with a coffee and wineproof laptop, I'm a starter.

----------


## Switch

> Give up Skiddy and get yourself an abacus...


That would require manual dexterity. He’s not out of nappies yet on this subject! lol

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If they ever come out with a coffee and wineproof laptop, I'm a starter.


The Best Waterproof Keyboards 2020: Water-Resistant, Dustproof Typing - Rolling Stone


And for you, a high chair and bib to go with it.

----------


## Troy

^ My Z book is good for the occasional food or wine spill but there are better protected laptops out there. You just need to pay lots more, although still cheaper than a mac...

----------


## Shutree

> There was the culprit - effin Microsoft helpfully installing Microsoft Edge on the 9th and Edge update on the 10th.


And today, the less than glorious 12th, the laptop wouldn't respond, again. Yes, it's Microfookinsoft _again_ with a monster update. 'Background' my arse. I lost track of how long it took, longer than the washing machine and that is an 80-minute cycle.
After the restart and everything updated and finished I looked at Task Manager and my Disk is showing 100%, with nothing running. I went to Windows Update, which I thought could be switched to manual but I couldn't find that option. So I put it to sleep for two weeks instead. Disk now at 1%.
Coincidence? I think not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And today, the less than glorious 12th, the laptop wouldn't respond, again. Yes, it's Microfookinsoft _again_ with a monster update. 'Background' my arse. I lost track of how long it took, longer than the washing machine and that is an 80-minute cycle.
> After the restart and everything updated and finished I looked at Task Manager and my Disk is showing 100%, with nothing running. I went to Windows Update, which I thought could be switched to manual but I couldn't find that option. So I put it to sleep for two weeks instead. Disk now at 1%.
> Coincidence? I think not.


Run Disk Cleanup as Administrator.

And move all that goat porn to an external drive.

----------


## Shutree

> Run Disk Cleanup as Administrator.
> 
> And move all that goat porn to an external drive.


Thanks. The disk space is not a problem, there is an empty 100GB on the C and 200GB on the D. Still I gave DiskCleanup a go as you suggested and it found 6.8GB of useless old Microsoft Windows updates hiding there, so I got rid of that. It took all morning so, to Troy's point, having lost four half days to MS BS in the past week I am unthrilled.

My post wasn't clear, it is the _utilisation_ that is titled 'Disk' in Task Manager that was at 100%. This seems to be a common problem according to the Interwebby and stopping Windows Update brought my utilisation down to 0%. The Update wasn't doing anything, I was already fully updated, but something about it in the background keeps the disk spinning and thinking that is fully occupied reading and writing data.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks. The disk space is not a problem, there is an empty 100GB on the C and 200GB on the D. Still I gave DiskCleanup a go as you suggested and it found 6.8GB of useless old Microsoft Windows updates hiding there, so I got rid of that. It took all morning so, to Troy's point, having lost four half days to MS BS in the past week I am unthrilled.
> 
> My post wasn't clear, it is the _utilisation_ that is titled 'Disk' in Task Manager that was at 100%. This seems to be a common problem according to the Interwebby and stopping Windows Update brought my utilisation down to 0%. The Update wasn't doing anything, I was already fully updated, but something about it in the background keeps the disk spinning and thinking that is fully occupied reading and writing data.


That's a separate issue altogether.

There are a number of possible reasons and they're all fixable.

10 Ways to Resolve a 100% Disk Usage on Windows 10 (2022)

In Task Manager -> Performance, if you click on Disk it will sort by disk utilisation. Sort it descending and post a screenshot.

----------


## Shutree

> In Task Manager -> Performance, if you click on Disk it will sort by disk utilisation. Sort it descending and post a screenshot.


Thanks, I think that closing the Windows Update thing for a couple of weeks has already fixed the problem. My Disk is typically showing 0% to 5% now. Of course, Windows Update will wake up again after a couple of weeks and I'll wait to see if the problems return.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks, I think that closing the Windows Update thing for a couple of weeks has already fixed the problem. My Disk is typically showing 0% to 5% now. Of course, Windows Update will wake up again after a couple of weeks and I'll wait to see if the problems return.


Windows update is usually monthly and if you don't apply the updates then disk utilisation will probably end up being the last of your problems.

And of course Windows Update will use the disk for the few hours it spends installing.

----------


## baldrick

> the disk spinning


in this day and age a SSD is just about essential with the prices so low - put a SSD in the laptop and reinstall windows , then place your old hard drive in an external enclosure so you can copy you stuff over

and you say you have a C and D drive ?  what year was windows installed on this laptop and have you just upgraded it over the last 10 years of use ?

----------


## Troy

^ I guess he is referring to the recovery image on the 'D'

----------


## baldrick

if he has been upgrading windows on the same computer for 10 years it might explain the issue

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

My previous Acer lasted 5 years and would have lasted another 5 if it was not for it's unfortunate sudden deceleration against the wall opposite to me during a moment of unwise emotional reaction. 
but I fell much better now, Thank you very much :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My previous Acer lasted 5 years and would have lasted another 5 if it was not for it's unfortunate sudden deceleration against the wall opposite to me during a moment of unwise emotional reaction. 
> but I fell much better now, Thank you very much


Yes, they tend not to respond well to that kind of "motivation".

 :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

> you have a C and D drive


I assume it is one physical drive, partitioned. Never needed to look.

----------


## Shutree

> Windows update is usually monthly and if you don't apply the updates


Yes, I have only put the Updater to sleep for a couple of weeks to see if that helps, which I think it does. There seems to be no way to actually stop it for more than 35 days. The point is that it seems to use resources even when it is not updating, which is MS at its most helpful.
I have to be sure to check that the updater wakes up or manual update - at a time that suits me rather than MS.
I've disabled that SuperFetch thing too. That is another waste of space, at least for me.

----------


## Troy

> My previous Acer lasted 5 years and would have lasted another 5 if it was not for it's unfortunate sudden deceleration against the wall opposite to me during a moment of unwise emotional reaction. 
> but I fell much better now, Thank you very much


So satisfying! Well, it is for a few minutes anyway until you realise you need the damn thing to get your work done.

I once did the same to a keyboard and then spent most of the night putting all the keys back in place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So satisfying! Well, it is for a few minutes anyway until you realise you need the damn thing to get your work done.
> 
> I once did the same to a keyboard and then spent most of the night putting all the keys back in place.


I left a Compaq laptop in the back of a car in the sandpit once.

By the time I remembered it looked like Salvador Dali's watch.

Amazingly it still worked though.

----------


## Backspin

> You are by far the dumbest motherfucker on TD. What makes it even more laughable is that you think you're the smartest.


Yeah. Because I didn't know some poorly worded computer nerd lingo , makes me tge dumbest motherfucker ? Ok .whatever 

BIOS (basic input/output system) is the program a computer's microprocessor uses to start the computer system after it is powered on. It also manages data flow between the computer's operating system (OS) and attached devices, such as the hard disk, video adapter, keyboard, mouse and printer.

----------


## aging one

> Yeah. Because I didn't know some poorly worded computer nerd lingo , makes me tge dumbest motherfucker ? Ok .whatever


Written by a moronic obnoxious twat. Perfect form as well.






> BIOS (basic input/output system) is the program a computer's microprocessor uses to start the computer system after it is powered on. It also manages data flow between the computer's operating system (OS) and attached devices, such as the hard disk, video adapter, keyboard, mouse and printer.



You forgot this.  
*What is BIOS (Basic Input/Output System)? - WhatIs.com*https://whatis.techtarget.com › definition › BIOS-basic-inp...





















Abo

----------


## Shutree

> BIOS (basic input/output system) is the program a computer's microprocessor uses to start the computer system after it is powered on.


Thank you for clearing that up for us.
Maybe we need an 'Acronym of the Day' thread.
How about ASCII? Or NATO?

----------


## pickel

> Yeah. Because I didn't know some poorly worded computer nerd lingo , makes me tge dumbest motherfucker ? Ok .whatever


Oh, there's more reasons than that.

----------


## Troy

ASCII - A silly Canadian idiot interrupt

NATO - Not another thread overrun



I'll get my coat.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So satisfying! Well, it is for a few minutes anyway until you realise you need the damn thing to get your work done.
> 
> I once did the same to a keyboard and then spent most of the night putting all the keys back in place.


It really was satisfying for a minute until , I realized that there goes my discretionary spending 
unfortunately All the king's horses and all the king's men couldn't put Acer  together again LOL

Seriously though. I had many laptops, and so far , for my computing needs , I have found Acer to provide excellent service. .
After the unfortunate demise of my previous Acer Aspire5  I went out an bought another Aspire 5.
 Though this one has a bit  more RAM and a SSD hard drive.
I can not believe the difference the SSD drive makes.

----------


## Backspin

Edit wrong thread

----------


## DrWilly

Offtopic ... unless all 200,000 people there do not know what BIOS is either?

----------


## Backspin

> It really was satisfying for a minute until , I realized that there goes my discretionary spending 
> unfortunately All the king's horses and all the king's men couldn't put Acer  together again LOL
> 
> Seriously though. I had many laptops, and so far , for my computing needs , I have found Acer to provide excellent service. .
> After the unfortunate demise of my previous Acer Aspire5  I went out an bought another Aspire 5.
>  Though this one has a bit  more RAM and a SSD hard drive.
> I can not believe the difference the SSD drive makes.


That's commitment. Smashing the living fuck out of your personal computer. 

I got close to punching the screen as hard as I could but somehow didn't follow through

----------


## DrWilly

> I got close to punching the screen as hard as I could but somehow didn't follow through


 :tosser1:

----------


## panama hat

> I got close to punching the screen as hard as I could but somehow didn't follow through


Because you were  afraid the bios would hit back

----------


## Arman Ahmedi

Is it weird if my Laptop is 19 years old because i bought it in 2003 at fortune town and bought it when i first wrote my blog and became an corbis contributor? Mine is a 2003 IBM ThinkPad and it is my first and only laptop and never broke.

----------


## Backspin

> Is it weird if my Laptop is 19 years old because i bought it in 2003 at fortune town and bought it when i first wrote my blog and became an corbis contributor? Mine is a 2003 IBM ThinkPad and it is my first and only laptop and never broke.


crazy. got any pics of it

----------


## Backspin

I gave the cursor pad a hammer fist because something wasn't working right. The screen started blinking and getting snowy. I thought that was it. but it restarted

----------


## Topper

I've still got the laptop that SZS was created on.  The screen is dead, but the innards are still working great.  I used it up till last year when pixels started dying.

----------


## Backspin

> I've still got the laptop that SZS was created on.  The screen is dead, but the innards are still working great.  I used it up till last year when pixels started dying.


Haha. I still cant believe how unfortunate the timing was with SZ and DD. You would have been the undisputed Thai Visa alternative. 

Timing is everything in life.

----------


## Backspin

Ah. I forgot about this refurbished Dell computer I bought exclusively for darknet usage. I got a couple years out of it before the thing died. I got a computer guy to look at it. He said its hopelessly fucked.

Havn't even thrown it out yet till now. Byebye you underwhelming piece of shit.

----------


## Backspin

The 2015 era Acer has a new issue. The #3 key doesn't work on the top line or the side. Plus some other keys don't work. God dammit. 

They say to uninstall keyboard drivers. Where the Christ are the keyboard drivers

----------


## Backspin

i ran 4 different diagnostics for the keyboard . no dice. i am typing this out with the screen keyboard . 

time for a new laptop i guess. i lwas thiking of getting this. i need lightup keys

----------


## Switch

You will be just fine.

When and if you grow up into real adulthood.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pathetic isn't it. Have you ever come across anyone so needy?

----------


## A10

Unless you are gaming, it is not worth getting one of those.

----------


## Edmond

> I've still got the laptop that SZS was created on.


2008?

In me 20's, where does the time go.  :Smile: 

Was just thinking about a Dell laptop I bought around 2005-ish, I think it was 256 or 512mb ram.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Byebye you underwhelming piece of shit.


Are you talking to yourself and flouncing, Backspit?







> Was just thinking about a Dell laptop I bought around 2005-ish, I think it was 256 or 512mb ram.


2005 it would have been under 100 . . . amazing, isn't it.

----------


## DrWilly

> . i need lightup keys


Have backlight keys not been standard for the last decade?

----------


## Backspin

> Have backlight keys not been standard for the last decade?


No. Just another feature that keeps disappearing

----------


## Edmond

> Was just thinking about a Dell laptop I bought around 2005-ish, I think it was 256 or 512mb ram.





> 2005 it would have been under 100


Could well have been.

Crazy really,

in less than 20 years will they be saying 'Bladdy 'ell I bought a Laptop in the 20's that only had 8Gb!'. 


If Nev puts another dollar in the meter we might all be duking it out in TD On-Nut Metaverse come the end of the decade.  :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> Could well have been.
> 
> Crazy really,
> 
> in less than 20 years will they be saying 'Bladdy 'ell I bought a Laptop in the 20's that only had 8Gb!'. 
> 
> 
> If Nev puts another dollar in the meter we might all be duking it out in TD On-Nut Metaverse come the end of the decade.


I recall peddling two suburbs  to the shop to buy Bards Tale II or was it III and then being disappointed that it didn't work on my old Apple IIe... Some back and forth to the shop and found out I needed 2Mg Ram not 1Mg Ram. I'd already spent all my money on the game so was hoping my parents would stunt up the $$ for an extra 1 Ram... 

They never did.

----------


## Backspin

Open Orifice is safe right ? The download page sent me to this mirror. Whys that. Just looks sketchy uggh

----------


## Backspin

> . 
> 
> 
> If Nev puts another dollar in the meter we might all be duking it out in TD On-Nut Metaverse come the end of the decade.


As if  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

Check out my new hotrod. After using it in the store , I could not resist. Gaming keyboard is so much better. The bottoms have white outlines. Red backround. Fighter jets have a red back lighting on the dash because it is the best for your eyes

----------


## Backspin

Pimp through and through

----------


## TTraveler

It starts to feel too bulky to me once you get big enough to add a num pad.

----------


## DrWilly

Looks like a 2001 sale laptop in terms of bulk.

My preference.

----------


## Backspin

Mine is better than your piece of shit

----------


## DrWilly

> Mine is better than your piece of shit



And one day you might, might just grow up.

----------


## Edmond

Acer Nitro 5, looks like a good buy. Which spec model did you go for?

----------


## Backspin

> Acer Nitro 5, looks like a good buy. Which spec model did you go for?


This is the spec sheet

AN515-55-50BS - Tech Specs | Laptops | Acer Canada

Model Name: AN515-55-50BS


11th Gen Intel® Core™ i7 processor1, GeForce RTX™ 30 Series GPUs1 and the high-speed IPS FHD display with 144Hz refresh and 3ms2 response.

----------


## Edmond

Nice specs. 

Not super-looper, but decent. :tumbs: 

Should get a good few years out of it.  :Yup:

----------


## panama hat

> Looks like a 2001 sale laptop in terms of bulk.
> 
> My preference.


Too stylish, classy and simply not suitable for the man-child.

----------


## DrWilly

Indeed. Lightweight, sturdy, and powerful. A pleasure to use.

----------

